# Preseason Game 2: Lakers vs Warriors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Golden State Warriors (0-1)

vs









Los Angeles Lakers (1-0)

Opponent: Golden State
Where: Stan Sheriff Center, U. Hawaii, Honolulu 
Time: 10:00 p.m. PT
Date: October 12th
TV: None? 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Smush Parker
Baron Davis

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant
Jason Richardson

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Lamar Odom
Mike Dunleavy

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Kwame Brown
Troy Murphy

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Chris Mihm
Adonal Foyle

*Bench:*
Los Angeles Lakers








































































































Corie Blount
Tony Bobbitt
Andrew Bynum
Will Conroy
Brian Cook
Devean George
Devin Green
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Adam Parada
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit
Sasha Vujacic
Von Wafer

_The Lakers are expecting rookie center Andrew Bynum (abdominal strain) and guard Laron Profit (strained calf) not to play in their first two exhibitions. Forward Luke Walton (hamstring) is out 4-6 weeks after injuring himself last night._

*Tonight's exhibition, also against Golden State, will not be televised in Los Angeles. It can be heard on 570…. After seven days of training camp and two games, the Lakers are scheduled to leave Honolulu on Thursday morning. Their third exhibition is Tuesday against the Washington Wizards in Bakersfield.*
</center>

Umm I'll probably have to see if this game is on the link I provided for KLAC.. I'm sure it will be.. Wont be able to probably do much posting on this though..


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Wed,
Oct 12

Lakers vs. Golden State 
Stan Sheriff Center 

we already beet them and nothing is stoping us from beting them again.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Wed,
> Oct 12
> 
> Lakers vs. Golden State
> ...



THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT BOY!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Wed,
> Oct 12
> 
> Lakers vs. Golden State
> ...


your right there is nothing stoping us from _*beating  * _  them again


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> your right there is nothing stoping us from _*beating  * _  them again


*you're* right too. there is nothing *stopping* us from beating them again.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *you're* right too. there is nothing *stopping* us from beating them again.


*Y*ou're right as well. *T*here is nothing stopping us from beating them again.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Your both rite, we bedder beet them, becuse there in a roll and cant be stopt!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> *Y*ou're right as well. *T*here is nothing stopping us from beating them again.


 Damn. Too smart for me.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Damn. Too smart for me.


Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Game. Set. Match.


 You may challenge Kupchak as the smartest man alive.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Funny people..

Anyways.. Who's gonna listen to the game? Who's gonna keep me updated during the night?


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

is this game on if u have league pass?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

We'll roll again


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

we will win!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What radio stations are broadcasting it?


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

our defense got lazy we almost blew you guys out next game we will our defense will kick in more and Warriors are the best team in California period. I like Kobe though and I use to be a Laker fan but now its all about the Warriors. We will tie the series up just think of it as an early playoff game we will tie this up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You guys started bricking shots (something you will do a lot of this season). That's what allowed us to come back.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Its preseason!!


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

Laker had a nice game, but Brown.......6 pts, 4 rebs. :curse: Do better Brown~


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what are some websites of radio stations where we could get a signal online


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

dark chaos, think of it as a kick start type of game. At least that's what I thought. We'll just see.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

theres definatley no way i can see this game...i live in ontario canada...only sports on tv is hockey


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> what are some websites of radio stations where we could get a signal online


First post of this thread I put in a link where it says radio..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im diggin this pic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Classic Kobe Dunk


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is Brown supposed to play tonight, or is he still reeling from getting his *** kicked by Baby Fat Cook?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lamar-16pts!! Lamar is the ****, I've been a fan of his for a while.

Kobe-sucked once again, 28 points...I mean, come on, 28pts sucks!

:wink:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Are you guys listening to that radio station BCook posted? Some mom is complaining because of the porn she found in her son's bathroom..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dark chaos said:


> Laker had a nice game, but Brown.......6 pts, 4 rebs. :curse: Do better Brown~


He needs to watch that young kid Cook.. Now that's a tough player... Or wait... he did watch him.. Crash his gigantic cranium into his check bone.

Hopefully that knocks some sense into him..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dude, is this show for real? This stuff is unbelievable. It HAS to be a joke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Are you guys listening to that radio station BCook posted? Some mom is complaining because of the porn she found in her son's bathroom..



The radio annoucer is the same person as the woman. Its the Phil Henery show, and he pretends to be his own callers to piss people off.. Then real people that dont know its a gag call up to yell at the person on the phone that htey think is real, and yell at them.. Meanwhile we all laugh at the person calling.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope Brown goes off and get a double double tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SharpShooter said:


> I hope Brown goes off and get a double double tonight! :biggrin:



I hope Brown does anything other than what he did last night.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The radio annoucer is the same person as the woman. Its the Phil Henery show, and he pretends to be his own callers to piss people off.. Then real people that dont know its a gag call up to yell at the person on the phone that htey think is real, and yell at them.. Meanwhile we all laugh at the person calling.


 HAHAHAHAHAHA

This show is hilarious!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ah man, I just vomited................................... 

Bogut just 4 of 8, with 9 rebounds, and only one PF... I hate that loser, but he is already off to a better start than our frount court.. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

That rookie did that, and yet.. Brown... is only good for getting his anal region kicked by B Cook.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ah man, I just vomited...................................
> 
> Bogut just 4 of 8, with 9 rebounds, and only one PF... I hate that loser, but he is already off to a better start than our frount court.. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> That rookie did that, and yet.. Brown... is only good for getting his anal region kicked by B Cook.


 That is an accurate assessment since Kwame has had his head up his *** for sometime.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Its ok though, KG sat out with a sore right knee.... Thats got to be the only reason why he even scored.. Ya....thats it... Thats the ticket...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

go lakers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Can you see this game if you have NBA League Pass?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The One said:


> Can you see this game if you have NBA League Pass?


if u have DirecTV but if u have comcast no


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone have a boxscore? The boxscores of the Lakers' two preseason games on NBA.com are exactly the same.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

is this televised?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> if u have DirecTV but if u have comcast no


i have DirecTV today but what channel?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry guys but the GAME is not on the TV as far as I know.. And there's still 2 more hours before it starts anyways.. Good luck finding boxscore's and play by play's because it didnt happen last night. The game just happened to be on tv..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Teezy said:


> i have DirecTV today but what channel?



I thought the second game wasn't on any station.... Please someone tell me I'm wrong.. Im desperate.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

according to espn lakers won the game and we are 2 and 0. hmmmmmm


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> our defense got lazy we almost blew you guys out next game we will our defense will kick in more and Warriors are the best team in California period. I like Kobe though and I use to be a Laker fan but now its all about the Warriors. We will tie the series up just think of it as an early playoff game we will tie this up.


Warriors suck.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Warriors suck.



Haha funny and true!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> according to espn lakers won the game and we are 2 and 0. hmmmmmm


Link?


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Is this game on Internet radio anywhere. I know they are out there in middle of the Pacific Ocean but this is rediculous, no boxscores, no live audio, total BS.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Is this game on Internet radio anywhere. I know they are out there in middle of the Pacific Ocean but this is rediculous, no boxscores, no live audio, total BS.


I dont know how many times I have to say this.. ITS NOT ON TV.. And I provided a link if it is on the radio/internet.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard?date=20051011

look
lakers are 2-0 and warriors are 0-2

heheh


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.xtrasportsradio.com/streaming.html

There's the link once again!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

typical espn


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Thank you. Sorry I didn't see it the first time.

EDIT: Oh well, I could get in, it was worth a try anyways.

From XTRA sports 570: PLEASE NOTE: Our contract agreements do not allow us to broadcast the games online


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

According to 570 (the link I provided) the lineup is... McKie, Kobe, Lamar, Kwame, Mihm

It works just fine for me.. But then again I dont know if they cut it out or not as I havent listened this way before.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey B-Cook? Whats the link to that radio station?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.xtrasportsradio.com/streaming.html

AHHHH :laugh:


----------



## king1153 (Sep 25, 2005)

has the game started?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep.. Kwame stinking it up.. Lamar got a T for hanging on the rim and Dunleavy is lighting the Lakers up..

Lakers down 20-12 BTW!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate Spero Dedes................


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ah, this sounds more like the DG we all know.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame gets tackled by Davis.. That's the most action he's gotten since an elbow by Cook :rofl:

I'm done listening to this.. :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kwame gets tackled by Davis.. That's the most action he's gotten since an elbow by Cook :rofl:



You know honestly im about to tell Phil to send in Cook and take out Brown, he's annoying me with his horrible shot attempts. Cookie give brown some matching stitches on the other side.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Cook would be alot more useful then Brown. 


Cook can strentch the D and shoot the ball.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers down 18 at the half :sad:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh, just end the game already. I know its just preseason, but it feels like last season and I want it to end!!! :uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Anybody have the score? I havent paid attention to this in the longest time and I'm gonna guess they are down by about 30 right now? :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nope only down 22. :rofl:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard?date=20051013


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Warriors better like I said thats why we blowing you guys out that improving Warriors defense is killing your Lakers right now and our high offense is unbelievable. Best back court in NBA JRICH and BD. :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba

Warriors 158
Lakers 141
Final

:rofl:


----------



## H00PDREAMS (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey maybe its better we were to think that the game had already been played and the Lakers won. Instead we are left with the harsh truth that Kobe and Family are fouling themselves in to 20 something point defecit. Man its hard listening to the game, all the whistles are driving me nuts!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahah the fans are brutal. AHAHAH, its funny though that you can hear what they are yelling.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey guys, seriously we need to get ready.. Only down by 30.. We can still make a run....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I can say is... THANK god its not on tv... I wonder if Phil isn't crusing around letting Frank run the show with this score. I mean holy crap thats bad.. Preseason or not.. a 30 point blow out is sick..

:sour: :sour: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

why is bspn saying that we played 3 games, and yes that was ugly, my ears are bleeding, badly, and then again Phil has the worst pre season winnig percentage


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i hope they play better when we actually could watch a game.









FSN60


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow. What a blowout, but I would'nt be worried though because it is only the first week of training camp and obviously they still need some work.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Well you guys did a good job of jinxing the team tonight _(Read page one of this thread)_.... try not to do that during the regular season Mmmmmkay.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I thought the second game wasn't on any station.... Please someone tell me I'm wrong.. Im desperate.


Trust me. You do NOT want to see this game on television. :no:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

You sure dont these Warriors no joke. One thing about Warriors now is when we lose a game we ready for the kill next game. Lakers didn't see it comin. Think about if this was a playoff game. Series tied you might face us in the playoffs. Those are things to come when you beat us that means if this was a actually playoff game it would be over we would win series 4-1 period. :banana:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> You sure dont these Warriors no joke. One thing about Warriors now is when we lose a game we ready for the kill next game. Lakers didn't see it comin. Think about if this was a playoff game. Series tied you might face us in the playoffs. Those are things to come when you beat us that means if this was a actually playoff game it would be over we would win series 4-1 period. :banana:


uhh.....Okay.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Boxscore

<pre>
STARTERS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
Aaron McKie	9	0-2	0-0	0-0	0	0	0	0	0	0	1	2	0
Lamar Odom	27	2-8	0-3	0-0	2	7	9	3	1	0	3	2	4
Kobe Bryant	24	4-8	0-1	3-5	1	6	7	2	0	0	1	5	11
Chris Mihm	21	3-4	0-0	2-2	1	1	2	1	1	1	5	5	8
Kwame Brown	27	4-8	0-0	3-4	2	4	6	1	1	0	3	3	11
Smush Parker	19	4-8	1-4	2-2	0	1	1	3	0	0	1	3	11
Devean George	10	1-4	0-1	2-2	1	0	1	0	0	1	1	2	4
W Conroy	20	1-6	0-0	2-5	1	1	2	1	1	0	3	1	4
D Green 16	2-6	1-3	0-0	0	2	2	1	0	0	2	2	5
Slava Medveden	12	1-2	0-0	4-4	0	2	2	0	0	0	1	4	6
Tony Bobbitt	8	2-3	0-1	0-0	0	0	0	1	0	0	1	2	4
Sasha Vujacic	11	0-1	0-1	2-2	0	1	1	0	0	1	1	0	2
Jumaine Jones 1	0-0	0-0	0-0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
V Wafer 5	0-0	0-0	0-0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
Brian Cook	15	1-4	0-0	4-4	0	2	2	1	0	1	1	1	6
Adam Parada	15	0-1	0-0	5-6	1	1	2	1	0	0	2	2	5
</pre>

:rofl: Wow!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Recap



> HONOLULU (AP) -- Golden State turned up the pressure. The Los Angeles Lakers didn't respond well at all.
> 
> Baron Davis had 18 points, six rebounds and eight assists, Mike Dunleavy scored all 16 of his points in the first quarter, and the Warriors beat the Lakers 112-81 on Wednesday night to earn a split of the teams' preseason games at the University of Hawaii.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> You sure dont these Warriors no joke. One thing about Warriors now is when we lose a game we ready for the kill next game. Lakers didn't see it comin. Think about if this was a playoff game. Series tied you might face us in the playoffs. Those are things to come when you beat us that means if this was a actually playoff game it would be over we would win series 4-1 period. :banana:


Im not a Laker fan but dude you are on crack. Playoff game? Are u serious? By the way, nice trade Cupcake..Caron for Kwame..haha


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh and I also love our free agent signing.. McKie is AWESOME [/sarcasm]

At least the scrub Parada had a decent game.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> You sure dont these Warriors no joke. One thing about Warriors now is when we lose a game we ready for the kill next game. Lakers didn't see it comin. Think about if this was a playoff game. Series tied you might face us in the playoffs. Those are things to come when you beat us that means if this was a actually playoff game it would be over we would win series 4-1 period. :banana:


Yeah I agree.
This Warriors team is a dynasty and this last game proved it.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

this is gonna be a long laker season. kobe and odom cannot have an off game, or they lose.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

WarriorFan64 said:


> You sure dont these Warriors no joke. One thing about Warriors now is when we lose a game we ready for the kill next game. Lakers didn't see it comin. Think about if this was a playoff game. Series tied you might face us in the playoffs. Those are things to come when you beat us that means if this was a actually playoff game it would be over we would win series 4-1 period. :banana:


Man, I'm a Warrior fan, and I'd love to agree with you, but I have no idea what that paragraph is trying to say. To improve forum quality, may I suggest banning anyone and everyone who writes below third grade level?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol. 


Do I have to remind everyone this is a preseason game? 


Everyones acting like it was game 7 of the NBA Finals.


Lakers will be ready to go come regular season.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ballin101 said:


> Man, I'm a Warrior fan, and I'd love to agree with you, but I have no idea what that paragraph is trying to say. To improve forum quality, may I suggest banning anyone and everyone who writes below third grade level?


Seriously. This guy is a disgrace to all of us Cali natives. He also use to be a Laker fan.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> Do I have to remind everyone this is a preseason game?
> ...


thank u for saying that. people gotta chiill. o yea, warriofan or whatever, this game was nothing like the playoffs, and th chances of us playing u in the playoffs are slim to none, considering if we both make it we'll probly be 7 and 8 seeds


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You have to remember.. Training camp has only been 10 days.. You cant learn the triangle in that amount time.. DUH!! :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> You have to remember.. Training camp has only been 10 days.. You cant learn the triangle in that amount time.. DUH!! :laugh:


did any of you notice that like all the starters only played one half...So when u have von wafer leading the pack then the warriors fans might actually say "YAY we won one"


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:laugh:


Ballin101 said:


> Man, I'm a Warrior fan, and I'd love to agree with you, but I have no idea what that paragraph is trying to say. To improve forum quality, may I suggest banning anyone and everyone who writes below third grade level?


LOLOLOL...I can't figure it out either...it sounds like a cross between drunk and jive!!!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Another Solid night for Smush Parker.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Another Solid night for Smush Parker.


Yeah...I would have to say that, after two games, he has got to be the leading candidate for the 5th starter position. I have not been able to see the games, but judging by the box scores, Aaron McKie has done nothing to speak of.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mckie , George, JJ will be the heart of our bench


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thats all of our bench...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> thats all of our bench...


What about Slava?!

Oh...yeah...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What about Slava?!
> 
> Oh...yeah...


What happen _two your Lakers to do list _in your signature........"*Why is Slava still here? Get Rid Of Him!" *- Damian Necronamous.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The One said:


> What happen _two your Lakers to do list _in your signature........"*Why is Slava still here? Get Rid Of Him!" *- Damian Necronamous.


My post above was sarcastic. Hence the, "Oh...yeah..."


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i sure would hope so.... im not sure anyone looks forward to see slava come off of the bench. Well, maybe the other team


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I can list 10 reasons why Slava is important.



1. He looks good on the bench. If there was an award for "Best player who doesn't really play but looks good on the bench" award, I'm sure he would win it.

2. His name is Slava! Thats a great reason right there.

3. He gives other, un-athletic, foul loving, russians hopes.

4. Did I mention his name was Slava?

5. If he misses a shot or makes a mistake, he doesn't hesitate to foul. (gotta love that)

6. He is definately among the elite in tap dancing. Not sure where he learned how.

7. His freakin name is Slava Medvedenko!

8. He is the only NBA player that can pull off a sweet looking crew-cut.

9. He likes the movie "The Notebook" That shows you his heart!

10. If you need someone in a crucial situation to foul a jumpshooter when you're down by 1, Slava is your man.


Did I make you think about how important Slava is? I bet I did.................


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kill me now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Kill me now.



But then who'll kill me?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cris said:


> i sure would hope so.... im not sure anyone looks forward to see slava come off of the bench. *Well, maybe the other team*


:biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

EHL said:


> Kill me now.





Lakermike05 said:


> But then who'll kill me?


I'll hire a hit man...........Hey Thug Immortal, calls for you.


----------

